# board für P3S 1400



## eViLaSh (12. September 2002)

Weiss jemand ein Motherboard für einen P3S 1400 ? 

ausser ein DUAL-Board, mein Kollege findet keins


----------



## CSF-Lady (13. September 2002)

Hmmm, Sockel 370 aber TualatinKern! Das ist knifflig.

ASUS P4T BIOS: 1005 BETA 1
das "T" steht fuer den Tualatin. Der läuft zwar auch auf Sock370, aber 10 Pins wurden geändert. Unter BX oder 820er Chipsätzen lauft das Teil eh nicht, nur Intel815. Bei MSI erkennst Du solche Board auch am T hinter der Boardbezeichnung. Bei weiteren Boardherstellern muss ich passen  

Falls Du Dich da "richtig" schlau machen willst, hab ich hier wohl nen recht umfangreichen Artikel. 

http://www.de.tomshardware.com/cpu/01q3/010917/tualatin512-01.html

Mfg Lady


----------



## eViLaSh (13. September 2002)

jo, ich glaub mei kollege hat jetz scho was gefunden gehabt 

trotzdem danke für die bemühungen


----------

